# First ABT attempt!



## inferno12 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks to the many ABT ideas I decided to give them a shot. I have already learned a few things and hopefully they will turn out ok. I did two kinds
Here are the two cheese mixtures. Both using Neufchâtel cheese. One is mixed with blue cheese and seasoned pepper the other mixed with cheddar cheese and Schultz's seasoning. 












image.jpg



__ inferno12
__ Jan 4, 2015





I added shrimp to the cheddar and BBQ seasoning and some home made chicken sausage that was chicken, mushroom, blue cheese and bacon. The sausage was my first attempt ever and I used collagen casing so needless to say, it was better to take them out of the casings!! 












image.jpg



__ inferno12
__ Jan 4, 2015





First lesson learned is that thick cut bacon is not ideal. I didn't have enough bacon and they were a mess so I did what I saw on another thread and just put a slice on top. I know it's not the "correct" way but we gotta start somewhere right? 












image.jpg



__ inferno12
__ Jan 4, 2015





Here they are resting comfortable at 225. I plan on going 1.5 hours and then cranking up to 300 to try and get a little crisp on the bacon unless anyone else has any suggestions otherwise.












image.jpg



__ inferno12
__ Jan 4, 2015





Also learned that my Asian market has jumbo Jalapeños perfect for stuffing lots of goodness into them. This is also my first time with sand instead of water in the smoker and so far I like it better for holding the temp


----------



## inferno12 (Jan 4, 2015)

Done! 












image.jpg



__ inferno12
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

They look awesome !  Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Jan 4, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 4, 2015)

Please excuse my ignorance....but what exactly is Neufchâtel cheese?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Please excuse my ignorance....but what exactly is Neufchâtel cheese?



It's similar to cream cheese, lower fat content than cream cheese.... Originally from France I do believe.


----------



## inferno12 (Jan 4, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> It's similar to cream cheese, lower fat content than cream cheese.... Originally from France I do believe.


Yes! Its usually located right next to the cream cheese.  Lower in fat and a very slightly lighter taste but other than that its basically the same.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 5, 2015)

They look awesome !


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 7, 2015)

Not bad for a first attempt!   Nice Job!


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 7, 2015)

I prefer the Neufchâtel cheese. Seems to mix easier and easier to fill peppers if your using a trimmed zip lock or piping bag. Remember it's healthier than cream cheese, so you don't feel as guilty when stuffing your face with bacon wrapped abt's.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 7, 2015)

wimpy69 said:


> I prefer the Neufchâtel cheese. Seems to mix easier and easier to fill peppers if your using a trimmed zip lock or piping bag. Remember it's healthier than cream cheese, so you don't feel as guilty when stuffing your face with bacon wrapped abt's.


now how could one feel guilty by stuffing there face with anything bacon related?


----------



## inferno12 (Jan 7, 2015)

wimpy69 said:


> I prefer the Neufchâtel cheese. Seems to mix easier and easier to fill peppers if your using a trimmed zip lock or piping bag. Remember it's healthier than cream cheese, so you don't feel as guilty when stuffing your face with bacon wrapped abt's.


I prefer the texture over cream cheese for sure and I also like the slight difference in taste.  Ill make sure to try and feel less guilty next time I'm stuffing my face with bacon and cheese! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The ABT's were fantastic and I can't wait to make them again!!


----------



## patg (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice job my friend!


----------



## papabob (Jan 7, 2015)

Sand instead of water in the smoker?......Can you help me out on this?  I'm kind of a newbie?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 7, 2015)

PapaBob said:


> Sand instead of water in the smoker?......Can you help me out on this?  I'm kind of a newbie?



Water pans in smokers are for the purpose of temp control....  For easy cleanup, a lot of folks will fill the water pan with sand (which is a great even distributer of heat) and cover with a few layers of foil for easy clean up !  Hope this explanation helps !


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 8, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> It's similar to cream cheese, lower fat content than cream cheese.... Originally from France I do believe.


Just showed this to my wife, she doesn't remember seeing this cheese here in Spokane. But she is going to keep her eyes open.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 8, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > It's similar to cream cheese, lower fat content than cream cheese.... Originally from France I do believe.
> ...



We have a generic brand here called Western Family (we don't buy name brand) and the way they package the cream cheese & the Neufchâtel cheese is identical.... It's generally right next to the cream cheese, this particular brand is in the small cardboard box like the Philly cream cheese !  Hope this helps!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 8, 2015)

A neat trick I learned recently when I was short on bacon for another project was to warm it up a little in the microwave and roll out with a rolling pin. Makes thick bacon into thin bacon in seconds. I like cream cheese myself as I have not found any other cheese that sucks in the smoke flavor and get's that color than it. You can use low fat cream cheese though. I can't tell any difference when wrapped and smoked.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 25, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> We have a generic brand here called Western Family (we don't buy name brand) and the way they package the cream cheese & the Neufchâtel cheese is identical.... It's generally right next to the cream cheese, this particular brand is in the small cardboard box like the Philly cream cheese !  Hope this helps!


Western Family,  by any chance do you shop at a Rosauers? Our local, 16 miles away, grocery store is a Rosauers.  Although Yokes sells Western Family stuff as well I think. 

Today is going to be our first attempt at ABT's, the Boss grabbed some Philadelphia Cream Cheese to use. Will be going to town tomorrow,  will stop in the Rosauers to see if they have it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 25, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > We have a generic brand here called Western Family (we don't buy name brand) and the way they package the cream cheese & the Neufchâtel cheese is identical.... It's generally right next to the cream cheese, this particular brand is in the small cardboard box like the Philly cream cheese !  Hope this helps!
> ...



We actually have a small chain around SE Idaho & Western Wyoming called Broulim's. I think they have bout 8 stores throughout !  

Enjoy them ABT's, but just a warning.... They are addicting !  :biggrin:


----------



## major l (Feb 1, 2015)

I've been experimenting with ABTs since I had a bumper crop of jalapeños last summer. I made some for a community party last week and they were a big hit.  I used cream cheese with onions and chives mixed with cheddar.  I wrapped them with bacon and smoked them with Apple chips.


----------

